#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ο Steve Jobs ανακοίνωσε και επίσημα το tablet pc της Apple με το όνομα iPad.

## SMBD

---

----------


## mred-akias

Χμμμ μου θυμίζει εκείνες τις εκρήξεις φαντασίας της Intel στην ονομασία των επεξεργαστών της σειράς Pentium... :Γέλιο: 

Από ότι φαίνεται αποτελεί την απάντηση της apple στα netbooks (μετά την απογοήτευση του Air). 

Δεν μου αρέσει: 

που είναι υποχρεωτικό το να έχει ο αγοραστής iTunes Account.που ο επεξεργαστής είναι της Apple (και ακολουθεί ονομασία στο στυλ της σειράς G της Μotorola με άμεση σχέση με τον G4 μάλλον τον καλύτερο επεξεργαστή της σειράς πριν έρθει η Intel - με κάνει να υποπτεύομαι παρά να εμπιστεύομαι το προϊόν). Βέβαια περιμένουμε βιντεο με χρήση της συσκευής.που δεν αναφέρεται chipset γραφικών που η μία έκδοση τουλάχιστον δέχεται sim κάρτα όπως ένα κινητό (τελικά τι είναι, κινητό, φορητός,i-phone, κάτι που προσπαθεί να τα αντικαταστήσει όλα αυτά, ή κάτι μπερδεμένο και θα δούμε στο μέλλον τι θα το κάνουμε?) που ο δίσκος είναι τύπου flashπου δεν βλέπω κάποια ανακοίνωση σχετικά με εφαρμογές πέρα από το AppStore (λχ θα έχει υποστήριξη για pdf και office documents-το ξέρουμε από το preview και την υποστήριξη των mail attachment- αλλά θα μπορούμε να βάλουμε τον Acrobat Reader Pro και κάποια έκδοση του M$ Office?)που δεν έχει μία iSight. Μία κάμερα (δεδομένου ότι η iSight χρειάζεται ελάχιστο χώρο στο macbook) μπορούσαν να είχαν βάλει, για να ανταγωνίζονται στα ίσια τα λοιπά κινητά. (αν και προσωπικά δεν χρησιμοποιώ τις κάμερες των κινητών :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )που με τα ίδια χρήματα κάποιος αγοράζει ένα mac mini...Με διαφορά το μεγαλύτερο αρνητικό: Δεν υπάρχει υποστήριξη για usb, έστω και με adapter! Τόσο παράλογο είναι να θέλω να έχω τον φορητό μου δίσκο? Ή το εξωτερικό dvd-reader/writer? Αφου με τις διαστάσεις τις συσκευής αναγκαστικά θα κουβαλάω τσάντα!Γτ τέλος πάντων δεν έβαλαν ένα σύστημα Mac OS light ή κάτι ανάλογο για να λύνουν όλα τα παραπάνω και προτίμησαν ένα αναβαθμισμένο iPhone OS. Αφήστε που σε αυτό το σενάριο (με mac os) μπορεί να έτρεχε κουτσά-στραβά και κανά ArchiCAD και Photoshop...
Μου αρέσει:

που έχει ανάλυση 1024x768 ανάλυση της οθόνης.που αν και flash, η μέγιστη χωρητικότητα των 64Gb είναι πολύ καλή για φορητή συσκευή.που κρατήσανε την λειτουργία του Accelerometer - λάθη γίνονται!που συνεργάζεται με πλήρες πληκτρολόγιο μέσω bluetooth.που το ενσωματωμένο virtual keyboard θα είναι αρκετά μεγάλο ώστε να είναι άνετο και αρκετά μικρό ώστε να μην γεμίζει την οθόνη.που συνδέεται με οθόνες, τηλεοράσεις και προβολείς.που η συσκευή θα κυκλοφορήσει "ξεκλείδωτη" οπότε δεν θα γίνει ο χαμός που είχε γίνει με το iPhone.

Επειδή έτσι και αλλιώς το κινητό μου το χρησιμοποιώ με bluetooth headset, πιστεύω ότι το ipad θα είχε χρήση μόνο με την λογική ότι αντικαθιστά πλήρως κινητό, net book, και συσκευή παρουσίασης.Το μέγεθός του για κάποιους μπορεί να είναι απαγορευτικό, ενώ για άλλους που κυκλοφορούν όλη μέρα με τσάντα μπορεί να είναι μια χαρά μαζί με την προστατευτική θήκη.

Ωστόσο βλέποντας τι έγινε με το iPhone, πιστεύω ότι δεν αξίζει να το πάρει κάποιος πριν βγει η επόμενη γεννιά και πριν ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα με τις εφαρμογές και τις δυνατότητες (να κυκλοφορήσει κάποιο βίντεο με κάποιον να το χρησιμοποιεί ώστε να δούμε χρόνους καθυστέρησης κλπ), έως τότε θα έχουν φτάσει και ένα κάρο e-mails στην Apple ζητώντας τους να βάλλουν μία θύρα usb (ή έστω μία θύρα που με κατάλληλο adapter να γίνεται θηλυκή θύρα usb). 

To θέμα τώρα είναι τι θα κάνουν με το iPhone. Εάν περάσουν σε νέα γενιά, το ίδιο το iPhone θα είναι αντίπαλος του iPad (γτ κανείς δεν έχει τις ίδιες απαιτήσεις από ένα "απλό κινητό" και θα φαίνεται πιο συμφέρουσα αγορά ιδίως εάν πέσει η τιμή του).

Γενικά πάντως δεν πιστεύω ότι αξίζει. Μοιάζει περισσότερο με πειραματικό πρωτότυπο που δείχνει τον δρόμο προς το μέλλον (και χρειάζεται βελτίωση) παρά με προϊόν που θεραπεύει συγκεκριμένες ανάγκες και προβλήματα.

Και μιας και το συζητάμε σε φόρουμ μηχανικών, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πως θα βοηθούσε οποιονδήποτε επαγγελματικά εκτός εάν κάνετε συχνά παρουσιάσεις της δουλειάς σας χωρίς να χρειάζεστε το Autocad.

----------



----------

